# Finger Shooting Hunting Bows



## SIL_Archer

Hello, I am new to this site and am looking for some information on finger shooting bows for hunting. I have been shooting a release for a while and would like to get back to shooting how I originally learned to shoot...with fingers. I know I need a long ATA length and high brace height.

The information I'm looking for is what bows should I try out? I've read about some like the Mathews Conquest 4 and the Hoyt Vantage Pro. Any others out there anyone else could recommend? I am looking strictly for a hunting bow. I do not shoot competition.

Finally, does anyone have a finger bow they'd like to sell? I am left handed with a 28" draw.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## bowjunkie2

You don't necessarily need a long ATA bow for a finger release. How long is the current bow your shooting now with a release? I shoot the sentinel at 37 ata and it has been an exceptional shooter for me but last year I had the Constitution at 41 ata and never felt comfortable with it and my shooting suffered. The point I'm trying to get at is alot of variables go into whether a bow shooting fingers release has the comfort level and accuracy you want to achieve out of it. Things that I personally now look for are brace height ..above 7, ata...36-37", eccentrics...smooth pulling cams, and I want my draw length to be spot on to give me the best hold I can get.


----------



## fcee

We've had good luck with older Bears, like the whitetail legend. I shoot a 28" right hand legend with a bodoodle and I'm very happy with it. My son shoots a 30" right black panther with a flipper and ditto. They are easy to find and inexpensive. If I drop it out of tree I'm not going to stroke out.


----------



## SIL_Archer

Right now I'm shooting the Ross Cardiac with release. I think it is 33" ATA. It is a good shooting bow. I guess I could try finger shooting it it has pretty high let-off.

Thanks for the info. I may just buy a cheaper used bow and start from there to get back into the feel of finger shooting.

What are the best finger gloves/tabs and rests for finger shooting?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave K

Joe, I jhave always been a finger shooter. I recently bought a Matthews Drenelin LD. I have a friend shooting the same bow and he is a Instinct/finger shooter. I find the bow works for me very well. My tab has been a Saunders tab for many years. I had tried a Mission Maniac and just plain found it too short for me to shoot well.


----------



## bowjunkie2

OH YEAH........Welcome to the AT ......Always good to meet new members!!!

Best is pretty relative to what works for you and not everyone else. 

Damascus gloves work for me...I like the soft doe skin which gives me a good feel for the string. I go through two gloves each year alternating them so they break in the same.I draw with one over and two under but drop the bottom finger for a cleaner release.They are inexpensive and cost between 12-15 each.

The rest I use is the NAP Centerest flipper. It is a very simple rest but thats what I want for hunting and it allows for a very consistant clean release.I've had no problem with accuracy out to 50 yds. I wrap the flipper with mole skin to make it even quiter for close up hunting situations.They go for about 25.00


----------



## b0w_bender

Best darned finger shootin bow on the market is the Martin Scepter with Elite limbs. 2010 catalog only shows it with the Mag limbs but you can probably still get the longer Elite limbs. 43 ATA and regardless of what anyone else tells you a longer ATA will help you release\shoot better. 

Older 
Martin cougars 2000 vintage
Martin Razor 2003 I think 

Reflex Caribou
Hoyt Protech with XT4000 limbs 


Welcome to the forum 
Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## iawoody2

I have tried several bows, I currently have a Mathews Drenalin LD that shoots very well with 3 split fingers, it' 37in ata, and 28in draw.
Bob


----------



## DDSHOOTER

SIL_Archer said:


> Hello, I am new to this site and am looking for some information on finger shooting bows for hunting. I have been shooting a release for a while and would like to get back to shooting how I originally learned to shoot...with fingers. I know I need a long ATA length and high brace height.
> 
> The information I'm looking for is what bows should I try out? I've read about some like the Mathews Conquest 4 and the Hoyt Vantage Pro. Any others out there anyone else could recommend? I am looking strictly for a hunting bow. I do not shoot competition.
> 
> Finally, does anyone have a finger bow they'd like to sell? I am left handed with a 28" draw.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Joe


Welcome Joe. My son has a left handed Jennings T-Master, single cam with modules to adjust the draw lenght with. I can ask him if he wants to sell it cheap? He learned how to shoot fingers on that bow before he moved on to a release and Katera. PM me if your interested. If you guys get a deal going I would be willing to set it up with rest and all and have him shoot it a few times. dd


----------



## IBBW

*Old good un's*

Lefty..............good luck and welcome to the ummmm farm. I shoot split finger and need around 40 ATA minimum for a clean release with my 29" draw. Some newer bows are different due to unusual cams that allow you to shoot a shorter ATA. Only trying them will identify them. 


Older bows
PSE mach 5, 5x, or 6 w/synergy cams
95-97 Hoyt Defiant-fastflight 40" or supreme 42"-w/command cams or Master
cams (machined risers, solid limb only, mastercams w/65%)
Oregon valinat crusader 
Mathews rival pro, C pro, C2, C3 
Darton Viper (any year, newer ones have full synthetic harnesses, can be bought cheap)
Darton Maverick (1996? first year CPS, solid recurve limb only)
Darton Lightning (50-60# only, yeah) 
Darton Wrangler 
Pearson Cobras and Renegades (dirt cheap)
Martin, too many to list 
Oneida Strike eagle and Aeroforce (misunderstood heavy hitters)
Bowtech pro 40 wheely 
There are more. Ahhh the good old days.


New bows
Mathews C4
pro series Martin Scepter 1,2, or 3 w/furious cams
gold series Martin Mystic w/furious cams
Darton pro 5000T
Oneida BE/BE II, Medium/Medium, Medium/long (LF's are a little short)

I am sure there are more new ones that will work, I know these will put the heat on.


----------



## Noobist

Reflex Caribou is a really good fingers bow if you can find one. i've got the 06 model, and i'm having no problems shooting bare fingers at 70 pounds.
Best comment you'll porbably get though is what bowjunkie2 said; its all relative to you. can you get into a shop with a range anywhere and have some trial shots on different models? 
i've always found everything (not just archery) works better if you try to get the equipment to fit your style, rather than adjust your style to fit equipment.
my 2 cents kep the change buy a stick of gum etc...


----------



## hunting1

My $.02 is find a Mathews Rival Pro, Conquest 3 and be happy! I like the older Hoyt Aspen alot, but it can be hard finding one in good shape. The Constitution is nice, but snappy so was too sensitive to my likeing.


----------



## SIL_Archer

Thanks so much for information guys. A big help. I'm looking at a new Mathews Conquest Apex here on AT. Also like the Mathews C4. I have owned Mathews bows in the past and had great luck with them. Might try to find an older Mathews Rival Pro. Might be a little cheaper. I appreciate you all giving me a place to start looking.

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## Harperman

IBBW said:


> Lefty..............good luck and welcome to the ummmm farm. I shoot split finger and need around 40 ATA minimum for a clean release with my 29" draw. Some newer bows are different due to unusual cams that allow you to shoot a shorter ATA. Only trying them will identify them.
> 
> 
> Older bows
> PSE mach 5, 5x, or 6 w/synergy cams
> 95-97 Hoyt Defiant-fastflight 40" or supreme 42"-w/command cams or Master
> cams (machined risers, solid limb only, mastercams w/65%)
> Oregon valinat crusader
> Mathews rival pro, C pro, C2, C3
> Darton Viper (any year, newer ones have full synthetic harnesses, can be bought cheap)
> Darton Maverick (1996? first year CPS, solid recurve limb only)
> Darton Lightning (50-60# only, yeah)
> Darton Wrangler
> Pearson Cobras and Renegades (dirt cheap)
> Martin, too many to list
> Oneida Strike eagle and Aeroforce (misunderstood heavy hitters)
> Bowtech pro 40 wheely
> There are more. Ahhh the good old days.
> 
> 
> New bows
> Mathews C4
> pro series Martin Scepter 1,2, or 3 w/furious cams
> gold series Martin Mystic w/furious cams
> Darton pro 5000T
> Oneida BE/BE II, Medium/Medium, Medium/long (LF's are a little short)
> 
> I am sure there are more new ones that will work, I know these will put the heat on.


...IBBW!.....Only ONE Hoyt??..Your cuttin' me to bone, buddy!..L.O.L....Seriously, though, I've always wanted to try some of the Dartons....A couple bows that I'll add are the PSE Mach 9, and 11....And the High Country bows with Hatchet Cams and long A-T-A shoot good with Fingers, examples, Machined Supreme, and I had a split limb model High Country with Hatchet cams that shot really well...I would like to have that bow back....The back wall was soft enough to pull through a clicker, and it was pretty fast....Some of the older CSS bows shot well with Fingers, from what I'm told, and those bows sell CHEAP, for the build quality.....PLUS......ALOT of Hoyt's......L.O.L...Jim


----------



## IBBW

THE bow I hunted with and kept the longest was a Hoyt. Bought it new in 95 and hunted with it for almost 15 years. I took more deer with that bow than any other bow I have ever owned and it will probably go down as my #1 all time deer slayer. Defiant Legacy with command cams. 44 ATA, 8 inch brace. You ever see one?


----------



## Harperman

IBBW said:


> THE bow I hunted with and kept the longest was a Hoyt. Bought it new in 95 and hunted with it for almost 15 years. I took more deer with that bow than any other bow I have ever owned and it will probably go down as my #1 all time deer slayer. Defiant Legacy with command cams. 44 ATA, 8 inch brace. You ever see one?


IBBW, would that be the Hoyt Defiant with the anodized camo, with matching anodized cam stabilizer??....If so, then yep.....Shot a couple of them, but the bow I shot had carbon limbs, I think......Was definitely Command Cams...Jim


----------



## IBBW

*Which?*










There she is...................


----------



## fingers

Noobist has it right, the Reflex Caribou II is as nice a shooting bow as I have ever shot. My family is more familiar with the taste of elk than beef since 1980 when I started bow hunting. I shot competition for most of those years and did well nationally as well as internationally so I know what is an accurate bow. My Caribou has the E-wheel which the top shooter's used to hoard due to their accuracy. Don't buy into the speed thing, kill'em with accuracy not miss them with speed,,,


----------



## Zag

I have a 2000 Hoyt Aspen I would like to sell. I am a longbow shooter, thought I would try shooting a compound with fingers, after a couple of minutes I knew I was not a compound shooter, going to stay with my stickbows. Would like to sell bow for what I have got into it. I just got it off of E-bay, you can check item #260509149053 for pics,info, and price ($167.50tyd). Would also consider trading for a quality rangefinder. Also, the bow is in better shape than described, the bow looks nearly brand new to me. I will try to get this up on the classified section.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## cap1

I'd just like to say thanks for the info. Now I just need to find myself a Martin Scepter.


----------



## Ogredude43

*finger bows*

Before you do that LOL! A few bows were left out of the older bow conversation. XI had many good offerings, pearson had some shooters as well. If you are left handed with a 28" draw, give me a shout I have 40 bows and a willingness to part with a few of them that might fit your needs quite well.
PM me for quickest response.
Good Luck


----------



## painter511

*2008 BowTech 82nd Airborne*

I'm looking to get rid of my Bow Tech 82nd Airborne for $450.00, OBO. Its in pristine condition with brand new Dakota custom cables and string. So send me a message if anyone is interested


----------



## mitchell

Well, if you haven't figured out by now, there are a whole bunch of choices. 

It seems like to me that you have some guys, mostly old school, who shoot very well, and much prefer the long ATA, rounder wheels or non aggressive cams, and a significant valley without a hard wall. That may be a broad generalization but that is sort of what I have concluded from reading out here.

Then you have another group who have moved to the shorter bows, hard wall, holding often with two fingers, who are very satisfied with bows of that design.

When I first came over, I tried a number of nice bows; Hoyt, Mathews, Reflex Carribou, Bowtech Constitution to name a few. What I concluded is that you pretty much have to shoot some of the options to decide what works for you and your needs. Thankfully, the want adds out here allow for some great deals on used bows.

Some things to look for: Deflex in the riser, smooth cams, Tip to Tip length (not just ATA) and as you mentioned, brace height.

I have found the smooth cams are a big deal to me personally. It allows me to let off without shooting and not lose control of the arrow. Others (probably younger than I) do not find that to be an issue, and prefer the speed of the more aggresive cams.

Lots of great help out here. Welcome to the asylum.

Cato


----------

